# Stradic Anti-Reverse



## feef706 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have an older Shimano Stradic FG4000 purchased new back around 2000 and hasn’t seen as much use as it probably should have for as long as I’ve had it. Recently I’ve noticed the anti reverse has begun to slip intermittently. 

I’ve yet to dig into it to see if I can figure out the problem, anyone have a solution for this?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

If your okay with taking it apart I would clean and grease while looking for wear on the anti reverse gear. I believe they use a spring for AR so that may be the issue. If not just take it to your local shop.


----------



## brunsonc (Oct 27, 2011)

It sounds like your Anti-Reverse Roller Clutch is slipping. You can buy a new one at half hitch for around $12-$15 dollars. If I remember correctly, it is located beneath the spool and is housed in black plastic that is screwed to your rotor with some tiny little screws. Just remove the bad one, pop the new one in, and you're good as gold.


----------



## brunsonc (Oct 27, 2011)

Correction. The roller clutch assembly is located beneath the rotor. You first have to remove the spool, then remove the nut that holds the rotor on the shaft and then you can remove the rotor. Now, you can replace the roller clutch. Should only take around 5-10 minutes.


----------



## feef706 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks, I will check it out this weekend.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

a penn 8500 i picked up today was doing that , after i took it apart it was a wonder it even worked, it was packed full of hard old grease with sand mixed cleaned it oiled it up and re greased it and it is working 80% better then before


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Penn anti reverse*

I'm in Gulf Breeze and will be glad to help if that's convenient.

The Penn anti-reverse is a whole 'nother kettle of fish, but easily remedied. The anti reverse in the SS models is based on a tension clip that gets loose or lubricated and looses any ability to "grab". Just clean it up and squeeze the clip back together and you're good.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, the super stopper is just below the rotor and has 3 screws holding it in place. There will be be 2 black screws that hold the clutch together. Don't unscrew those, unscrew the 3 silver ones and pull the old clutch out. It only takes about 5 minutes.


----------



## afj516 (May 3, 2013)

I have my stradic 2000fe apart as I am reading this and the "two-sized" roller bushing that sits between the shaft and the roller clutch assembly for the anti reverse (under the rotor assembly) needs to be turned over so that the big end faces up and rests against the rollers on the inside of the assembly. Just turn over the reel after taking the rotor assembly off and let it fall into your hand, turn it over so that the big end rests UP and reassemble. It should work perfectly. Just make sure that you don't lubricate the clutch assembly or it will slip against the bushing. Dumb luck!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I have one as well that is going bad. getting ridiculous noisy and all. Seems like the bearings are going bad all together. Antireverse is bad and caused me a few pompanos already. Pompano Joe pm sent.


----------

